# Does this look like a decent breeder?



## dshaffe4 (Oct 6, 2011)

Just wanted some thoughts on what you guys think. Thanks a bunch! http://www.hoobly.com/0/0/1857045.html


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Not one I would purchase from, no.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

No health clearances, no titles, two litters on the ground at the same time (huge turn-off for me), nothing to say about the parents other than "They're BEAUTIFUL." Are they registered with anything, like AKC? I don't see it on here. 

I would run away from this 'breeder.' Just looks like another BYB.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Doesn't look good.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

cash venture . Anyone who allows pups to be picked by order of deposit is of zero interest to me.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Having just been through this... I would also reconsider the "large boned" aspect. German Shepherds are NOT supposed to be HUGE.

Breed standard is about 66-88 lbs for a male, and 48-70lbs for a female.

When I was looking for my GSD,I came across 140lb GSD's

Add that to what everyone else said


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Anthony8858 said:


> Having just been through this... I would also reconsider the "large boned" aspect. German Shepherds are NOT supposed to be HUGE.
> 
> Breed standard is about 66-88 lbs for a male, and 48-70lbs for a female.
> 
> ...


I think the large-boned pretty much means how thick the legs are, in this instance. I've seen large boned a few times, but it doesn't refer to the size of the dog itself, just that they don't have chicken legs.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Besides what has already been said, they let the puppies go to their new homes at 6 weeks. That is also a BIG no-no.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

No.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

no-if you want to go that route go adopt a GSD from a rescue


----------

